# Wife's new gun



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My Honey wants to learn to shoot. So, we decided to start her with a 22 and go up from there. We went to the gun show today and brought home her new baby. She picked up all the 22's and the Walther was the one that felt best to her. $320 with laser, so I liked the price,lol
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w253/bps3040/DSCN0306-1.jpg


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*New Partner*

bps3040: Sir; congratulations with a NEW SHOOTING partner. Best of all worlds:mrgreen:
Follow up with a range report and pictures


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt038Gongrats to you and your honey as you have picked a very fine pistol to get started with. Good luck and enjoy.:smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Let us know how she likes shooting it. My wife just took her basic handgun class and used my Buckmark but I'd like to get another .22 so we can go plinking. That Walther is definitely on the short list.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife loved shooting her P22. She had a blast! She even asked the lady at the gun range what it takes to get her CHL. She wants to take lessons...:smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pat your back*

bps3040: Sir; you just WON.:mrgreen: Keep posting her growth with the sport/hobby; with a big self accomplishment hug.:smt033


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Bought one for the wife this past Saturday and she put 250 rounds down range Sunday afternoon. She sure likes the pistol and it has turned her on to the sport of shooting which I thought would never happen.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fortunate*

camper; you and the 'bps3040 are fortunate with NEW shooting partners.
Congratulations.:smt033
Post your experiences as you and the "Miss'esscamper" go along.:smt023


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife is really enjoying shooting her P22. She is hinting she wants to shoot my XD after she shoots a little more. She even gives me crap if I shoot during the week, because she wants to go,lol:mrgreen:.

She wants to try shooting a rifle....so, i convinced her it should be a.223 caliber as it does not kick much,lol, so, she is going to help me put a AR together. We will start our quest this weekend, if there are any good deals, at the gunshow. :smt023


----------

